# Leigh Super 24 dovetail jig Spares



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm resurrecting a Leigh Super 24 dovetail jig, Serial number: SJD 103731 and I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can order spare parts from please, preferably in the UK.

The spares I require are:

Finger Screw Part No. 7225 (2 off)
Finger Nut Part No. 7210 (2 off)
Finger Washer Part No. 7215 (2 off)
Finger Wedge Part No. 7220 (2 off)

Nylon Depth Rod Part No. 8624 (1 off)
SJ Spacer Part No. 8180 (1 off)

Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

when all else fails...


Leigh Dovetail Jigs and Mortise and Tenon Jigs


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for that, but unfortunately Leigh don't sell spares online. They give US customers a toll-free number to ring to order spares, but advise overseas customers to contact a supplier in their own Country. And that's what I'm trying to find.

Appreciate your reply though


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dovetail Jigs

Leigh Dovetail Jig Dealers

Leigh Dovetail Jigs and Mortise and Tenon Jigs

Dovetail Jigs - Routers & Trimmers - Power Tools | Axminster Tools & Machinery

Leigh Joinery Jigs

Dovetails with the Leigh D4R Dovetail Jig | The Wood Whisperer

Cordless Power Tools, Decorating Suppliers, Gorilla Glue, Doncaster, UK


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Stick, the last link you provided (Handytools) do list some of the spares I require but I've been waiting for them to reply to my question about the bits they don't list, before I order.

I appreciate your input


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

freudman said:


> Thanks Stick, the last link you provided (Handytools) do list some of the spares I require but I've been waiting for them to reply to my question about the bits they don't list, before I order.
> 
> I appreciate your input


If it's router bits you need... you can get what you will need from Freud and CMT...
that's what I do...


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> If it's router bits you need... you can get what you will need from Freud and CMT...
> that's what I do...


By 'bits' I meant parts, sorry. 

I've now found that Axminster can get the parts for me.

Although I'm in the UK I get my router cutters from the US. I always get a fantastic service from Whiteside Router Bits: An American made Carbide Router Bit and their Whiteside cutters are the best I've used.


----------

